# Hello Kitty in the UK?



## DirtyPlum (Nov 11, 2008)

OK i need some help.  My nieces are gonna be 3 and 1 in december.  I wanna get them both some HK stuff as presents so need your help.

Are there any HK boutiques (pref in London) or websites that you know & trust so I can make their bdays super cute.  Or are there any high st shops that sell any HK stuff?  Ive never paid attention to stuff like that.  

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 11, 2008)

BHS have a Hello Kitty range in at the moment. Well it was when I walked past one about a month ago, but I'm guessing they'll still probably have it.


----------



## ritchieramone (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not sure if you're looking for toys/accessories or just clothes, but Hamleys have lots and lots of Sanrio stuff. I had a look at their website to see if any of the products appear online and got this unhelpful response ...







Er, no!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 11, 2008)

Have you tried H&M? I just saw some HK stuffs there last week. I believe they do carry similar stuffs across Europe.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 11, 2008)

Here you go:

100% Hello Kitty UK Online Store :: Dizzy Pink


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 11, 2008)

^^ I had a look at that site and it doesnt work properly!

I guess I am looking for clothes cos they are pretty young.  The 3 yr old can prob get away with hair accessories and stuff.


----------



## Tamzin_Uk (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.katzwhiskas.co.uk/contentcollectionpage~Type~2~Category~48492.aspx?g  ooglead=yes&kw=hello%20kitty%20uk&fl=45738&ci=1184  852717&network=s&gclid=CLLTtcqn85YCFRSO1Qod8XGjYQ


Cute Things Hello Kitty UK online shop - Welcome
have a look at those 2 xx


----------



## NoHeroesAnymore (Jan 10, 2009)

I would try sanrio.com


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

H&M often have HK... there's also a small HK shop in Bluewater (rarely do clothes stuff though)


----------

